# مراحل العملية الإنتاجية للأسمنت البورتلاندي



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

مراحل العملية الإنتاجية :

تنقسم مراحل العملية الإنتاجية للأسمنت البورتلاندي من الفئتين الأولى والخامسة إلى عدد من المراحل التشغيلية المتتابعة، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن خطوط الإنتاج المستخدمة للفئتين واحدة، وتتابع مراحل العملية الإنتاجية يكون على النحو التالي :

1- مرحلة استخراج المواد الخام من المحاجر :
وتتم هذه العملية من خلال محاجر داخل مناطق يمنح للشركات حق امتياز باستغلالها لاستخراج المواد الخام والصخور الطبيعية اللازمة للعملية الصناعية، ويحسن تواجد هذه المواد بالقرب من موقع المصنع. وتتراوح مناطق الامتياز ما بين 1-5 كيلو متر مربع، بحسب درجة توفر الخام بالمنطقة .

وتتم عملية تكسير وشحن الخامات باستخدام ميكانيكية ثقيلة كالبلدوزرات العملاقة (كاتر بيلر موديلات D10 و D11) والتي تستخدم في تفتيت الصخور الطبيعية إلى كتل يسهل التعامل معها بمجموعات آلية أصغر كالبلدوزرات (كاتر بيلر موديل D9) تسمى مجموعات الدف، والتي تقوم بتفتيت هذه الصخور إلى كتل يسهل تحميلها بواسطة غرافات ونقلها إلى مواقع الكسارات التي تتولى تحويلها إلى كتل مجروشة ذات أحجام منتظمة. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن أعمال التفتيت باستخدام المفرقعات محظورة من قبل السلطات بالمملكة .

وتخضع مواد الحجر الجيري والحجر الرملي والجبس والطفلة (بعد تجفيفها) إلى عملية التكسير، أما الرمل فطبيعته لا تقتضي إجراء مثل هذه العملية. ويمكن للمصنع إجراء هذه العملية بمعداته وآلياته أو أن يعهد بها إلى مقاولين متخصصين في هذه الأعمال أو التوريدات . وتكلفة الخامات على هذا النحو تنحصر في تكلفة أعمال التكسير والشحن وحق الامتياز على المناطق المستغلة أما الخامات في حد ذاتها فهي متاحة في البيئة الطبيعية دون تكلفة .

2- تخزين المواد الأولية الرئيسية داخل الموقع :
يتم تخزين الجيري والطفلة داخل خزانات تكون وسحب مستمر في صالات مغلقة. وتخضع الطفلة إلى عملية تجفيف داخل مجففات لتخفيض نسبة الرطوبة بها من نحو 17% إلى حوالي 4%. أما باقي المواد فتخزن داخل صوامع تخزين مرحلية مجهزة بأجهزة توزين مستمرة لتنسيب الخلطة المهيئة لتلقيم مطاحن المواد الأولية.

ويتم ضبط نسب الخلطة أتوماتيكيا بحسب النوعية المراد إنتاجها (الفئة الأولى أو الخامسة). وبعد عملية الطحن يتم تخزين المخلوط المتجانس في صوامع خاصة.

وبذلك تكون المواد الأولية جاهزة من حيث المواصفات الطبيعية والكيميائية لتلقيم الأفران حسب نوع الكلينكر المطلوب (الأسمنت النصف مصنع).

3- مرحلة الحريق لانتاج الكلينكر :
يتم تلقيم المواد الجاهزة إلى داخل الأفران باستخدام نواقل (سيور ونواقل سطلية) بعد معايرتها قبل التلقيم داخل الافران .

والافران المستخدمة في حرق المواد الأولية من نوعية الدوارة المستمرة الاشتعال (تدور باستخدام نواقل للسرعة "جير بوكس") وهي أفران مصنوعة من الصلب المبطن بالطوب الحراري الذي يحتمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 2700 درجة مئوية، وإن كان حريق الكلينكر يتم عند درجة حرارة 1450 درجة مئوية. ويتم تركيب هذه الأفران بزاوية ميل 3.5 درجة لتحقيق التقابل المعاكس للخامات المطلوب حرقها مع غازات الاحتراق بشكل يساعد على إكمال تجفيف هذه المواد وتكلسها ومن ثم تلبدها (تخرج المواد المحترقة في شكل خبث ساخن "الكلينكر"). وتستغرق فترة الحريق اللازمة للفئة الأولى (البورتلاندي العادي) حوالي 3 ساعات وللفئة الثانية (المقاوم للكبريتات) حوالي 4 ساعات. ويبلغ الحد الأدني للتشغيل الاقتصادي لمجموعة أفران الحريق ما بين 4000 – 4300 طن يومياً.

وتعتبر طاقة أفران الحريق هي المسار الحرج في العملية الإنتاجية لصناعة الأسمنت حيث تتحكم طاقتها في كميات الإنتاج بشكل مباشر، حيث تتأثر بهذه الطاقة كافة مراحل العملية الإنتاجية السابقة واللاحقة لها.

4- مرحلة تبريد واختزال الكلينكر :
يمر الكلينكر الناتج عن عملية حريق الخلطة على عدة مراحل من التبريد عبر مجموعات من مراوح الهواء العملاقة تقوم بتخفيض درجة حراراته، ويتم أثناء مرحلة التبريد بمراوح الهواء إجراء عملية تكسير للكلينكر بواسطة كسارة مطرقية (Hammer Crusher) لاختزال حجمه بشكل يسمح بتخزينه داخل عدد من الصوامع (بطاقة 60 ألف طن) ليتم اكتمال تبريد الكلينكر تبريدا طبيعيا يكون بعدها جاهزا للتلقيم لمطاحن الأسمنت .

5- طحن الأسمنت :
وتتم هذه العملية داخل مطاحن أنوبية ذات كسارات Ball Mill مصنوعة من الفولاذ عالي الصلابة (تصل طاقة المطحنة الواحدة إلى حوالي 110 طن/ساعة) حيث يتم طحن الكلينكر المبرد والجبس بنسبة 95: 5 على الترتيب وتستمر عملية الطحن إلى أن يخرج الأسمنت المتخلف عن هذه العملية بدرجة النعومة المطلوبة 

6- تخزين الأسمنت :
يتم ترحيل الأسمنت من داخل المطاحن إلى صوامع التخزين باستخدام وسائل نقل مختلفة (سيور ناقلة – مجاري هوائية – نواقل دلائية) وتصل طاقة هذه الصوامع إلى نحو 30 ألف طن . 

ويترك الأسمنت داخل هذه الصوامع لفترة في حدود 72 ساعة ليتم تبريده ومن ثم يصبح المنتج جاهزاً للتعبئة .

7- مرحلة التعبئة والتسليم :
تتم تعبئة الأسمنت داخل محطة التعبئة بأسلوبين :

- التعبئة الآلية داخل أكياس من ورق الكرافت (3 طبقات) وهي أكياس نمطية متعارف عليها بالأسواق زنة (50 كيلو جرام / كيس أو 20 كيس/ طن).

- التحميل الآلي للسيارات المخصصة لنقل الأسمنت السائب، وأحيانا تحميل يدوي للسيارات غير النمط


----------



## TAREQ008 (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng Ahmed Lotfy (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات الهامة هذه


----------



## aidsami (11 مايو 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 مايو 2011)

شكراً على المعلومات الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## dmaha (17 مايو 2011)

thanks very much


----------



## تولين (18 مايو 2011)

*شكراً على المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## بابكريحى (12 يوليو 2011)

افدتنا ولك الشكر من بعد الله


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (2 يونيو 2012)

*إستفسار ورد*

الموضوع وافي عن مراحل الصناعة هل لديكم أي معلومات تتعلق بالأمن والسلامة المهنية حول الموضوع


----------



## marwa a.j (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------

